# I think this is the right spot for this question. Throttles to control my motor.....



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

rickyd123 said:


> I was reading a homemade electric car instructions thing I found on the net. I'm in the planning stage of my build. It talked about the potentiometer being the throttle. It sends a signal to the motor controller which I assume relays it to the motor.
> I've looked at a EV parts place and they show a Lokar drive by wire throttle assembly for $500 bucks. Is that the type of thing I'm going to need? Is there a cheaper alternative. They also had a prius replacement throttle pedal for $150. Could I get something from a wrecking yard from a hybrid?


Hi ric,

You need to get a throttle compatible with your controller. Click on a few of the EV parts companies that sponsor this board and search for throttles. The first one brought up about 5 or 6. The Curtis PB-6 used to be the standard pot in a box for $65. I thought that was expensive. And yes, you can find junkyard parts or TPS that will work.

major


----------



## rickyd123 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks I'll search the sponsored companies like you suggested.


----------



## rickyd123 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm kinda thick sometimes. I can't find any EV part suppliers listed on this site. I'm going to need some help if I'm going to find those EV part suppliers that sponsor this board.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

rickyd123 said:


> I'm kinda thick sometimes. I can't find any EV part suppliers listed on this site. I'm going to need some help if I'm going to find those EV part suppliers that sponsor this board.


The ads are just to the right of post one in this thread. Ev-propulsion, evassemble, evwest, all dot com.


----------



## rickyd123 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks. I went to one of the parts suppliers listed. This is an example of what I found: Kelly KBS72101L,40A,24-72V BLDC Motor Speed ControllerIt didn't include a pedal or cables. It didn't mention them in its ad, so how do I go about finding the correct pedal and cables for motor speed controller. I'm assuming that is a piece of a EV cars throttle.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Assuming you havnt already bought your controller, most of them have an option for either hall effect or pot. Just connect your original throttle cable to the lever.

http://www.evwest.com/catalog/produ...ducts_id=94&osCsid=90s1d5e7jj6pdgej0ckm47c8o0


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

rickyd123 said:


> Thanks. I went to one of the parts suppliers listed. This is an example of what I found: Kelly KBS72101L,40A,24-72V BLDC Motor Speed ControllerIt didn't include a pedal or cables. It didn't mention them in its ad, so how do I go about finding the correct pedal and cables for motor speed controller. I'm assuming that is a piece of a EV cars throttle.


Go to www. EV-propulsion.com. Click on throttles on the list upper left on main page. There are 4 or 5 throttles listed amongst controllers and other accessories shown on that page including Curtis PB-6. If for some reason you are unable to find that, google Curtis PB-6. BTW, avoid Kelly. They suck, IMO.


----------

